# Ready for another 100,000km



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

My x-trail just turned 230,000 km and is still going strong. Just did a bunch of major service items and plan to keep going to 300k+. 


Coolant flush (dealer - hate doing it myself)
Brake fluid flush (dealer - hate doing it myself)
Air bag recall (dealer)
Engine oil
Transmission fluid flush
Power steering fluid flush
Transfer case
Rear differential
New tires (Nokian Rotiiva AT)


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Mine has turned the 200 000 mark and it needs:
New front top bearings
New links
New suspension tables(maybe)
New rear suspension and all the hardware that comes with it
New winter tires....



Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff Chadn. I am hoping to get at least another 100,000 from mine. Curious how much the dealer charged for brake fluid change. Its the only thing I havent done on mine yet, but I plan on doing it or getting it done in the next couple of weeks. For a vehicle that will be 10 years old in November, I am amazed how well its holding up. Presently I have a mild issue with my front stabilizer bar bushings. Should have changed them last year when I did the struts, but I didnt have the foresight. 
If I may make a suggestion Otomodo, two years ago I was getting some clunking and groaning sounds from the rear end, and I was thinking I needed to replace all of the rear suspension arms. Turned out, that by changing the rear sway bar links and the sway bar/stabilizer bar bushings the offending sounds went away. Sadly those little pieces of rubber wear and age, and can allow a little movement in the suspension. As they cost 9.22 each at the dealer it might be worth replacing before doing everything else. Regarding your need for winter tires, I may remind you now is the time of year that a lot of people change vehicles and find themselves with a set of winter tires that doesn't fit on their new one. Kijiji Montreal is your friend, and if you keep your eyes open you can find some great deals on barely used tires. Quick check shows a set of 215 65 16 Michelin winters in Laval with 5000kms wear for $250. And of course you can negotiate lower still. Or here even better -- Great deal on 215 60 17 mounted on steel rims that will fit.

5 X 114.3 RIM + MICHELIN X ICE 215/60 R17 WINTERS**REDUCED** | pneus, jantes | Ouest de l'île | Kijiji

Heck you could probably buy those and then sell for 400 next November and make a profit, if for any reason you end up not needing them.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions Quad
Every spring i do the samething,check for winter tires,shop for suspension parts and then once the motorcycle hits the road, i kind forget all the parts the xtrail needs.
I went to gatineau last weekend and had to drive the xtrail. If i didn't had to bring the kid module on top of the truck, i would have driven the civic instead.
With summer tires balanced,clean brakes(no shaking while braking) ,my hands were numb because it was shaking a lot.
The wife was checking all winter long for another suv and waiting for the moment to come(money)to exchange the exxy.
This week i had a friend who is selling his 2014 pathfinder for 20k. He s going to sweden for 2 years and needs to sell it before july.
I m tempted,but i know that it's a big truck(minivan). 
Maintenance costs will be high in this case and the exxy does a good job driving locally.
Engine is not burning a drop of oil and transmission shifts smooth,that s a big plus for me.
Everything else is falling appart lol.


Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Otomodo,
I wonder what is causing all the shaking at speed. You will have to let us know. That is a good deal for the new Pathfinder. I guess sometimes you have to grab the opportunities that present themselves. Of course that still means 3K in sales taxes that you can kiss goodbye, and which would buy quite a few replacement parts on the X trail. Of course, at some point rust or an accident will take it out, but I am in the same boat as Chadn and hope to get a few more good years out of ours.

A quick heads up for some great deals at RockAuto at the moment, and which I took advantage of-- Fram Cabin air filters 6.90 cdn each,
Fram Engine air filter 3.80, Raybestos Professional Grade Ceramic Brake Pads 28.95 for the front. All of these are on a clearance sale right now. Also incredible deals on wiper blades from 2 to 6 bucks. If you havent re placed yours in a while its worth it.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I am pretty busy at work,this time of year,but one of this day s, i ll take the driveshaft out and do a ride at highway speeds.
The xtrail is getting close to an oil change and having it on ramps will be a plus to take the driveshaft out.
I shake the wheels like a mad man and can't feel a loose anywhere.

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Quad. The dealer charged $105 for the brake fluid flush ($85 labor + $20 fluid). You can do it yourself with a helper but it's a pain. Do you have the part number for the sway bar bushing? How many were needed?

I too think my x-trail needs a bunch of suspension work. But it is 10 years old and I'm not sure if I want to start spending a bunch of money trying to fix everything. I'll probably just keep up with the basics and drive it until it falls apart. 

Otomodo, do you get the steering wheel shake with different tires? I had an out-of-round summer tire with my previous set. The tire shop couldn't fix the steering wheel vibration I was getting no matter how many time they balanced or rotated the tires. In the end, they had to replace the tire and that fixed the shake.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Chadn,
I understand the not wanting to pour money into it, but my thinking is if the suspension remains good its easier on everything else in the vehicle and it makes it nicer to drive and keep over time. 
The part number for the front stabilizer bar bushings is 54613-8H318 --there is a little toyo logo on them for what its worth-- cost 9.22 each and you need two. Got mine and will do them when I get a chance and report back. 99% sure its the source of some minor clunking I get. Tie rod ends and control arms done two years ago, bearings and struts last summer, as well as one link end. So all that is left is the bushings and drivers side end link, and it will have been renewed in the quest to reach another 100,000 kms.
Brake fluid change, I may just get done elsewhere for the reason you cited. Its the original fluid but pedal feel is good, still it needs doing.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

chadn said:


> Otomodo, do you get the steering wheel shake with different tires? .


Winter tires with the original rims were the ones who started to shake a lot. All season tires were no different after that,oem wheels.
I ve installed the winter tires in my civic coupe and had to go on a 4h round trip(working again), and was happy to get home. I had the legs and arms numb.
Next fall i ll try the winter tires with the new rims on the Honda.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> but my thinking is if the suspension remains good its easier on everything else in the vehicle and it makes it nicer to drive and keep over time.


I lean that way too (keeping up with maintenance items). I might start with the sway bar end links and bushing, front and rear, as a start. I am getting a slight clunk sound when I first sit in the x-trail. It's pretty minor but it's there. 

I even had my local mechanic check out the suspension last fall as a precaution. He said everything was good. If I end up doing the struts again, I'll probably do the control arms and tie-rod ends too. That way I can do as much as possible and only need 1 alignment.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Chadn
I know that very sound, and mine had an additional bit of groan to it--and it went away when I did the rear stabilizer bushings and sway bar links. Its kind of useful to do these together as you need to undo the top of the link to get at the bolts that hold the bushing, and to be able to put the new one on. So you are already half way there into changing them if you are doing the work yourself. Last thing, if you are just replacing the control arms, there is no adjustment to them, so you don't necessarily need an alignment after changing them. I didn't have it done then, but I did ask if I should and the mechanic felt that if its driving fine and straight, why would you have to bother?


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

It's good to hear you guys are getting some good life out of your Xtrails. My 2006 just turned 170,000km. With all your talk about suspension I thought I'd ask a question. My back passenger side wheel area has always creaked, when driving slowly over bumps, since I bought it used with 60,000km in 2009. I took it to 2 dealers and they couldn't pinpoint the problem. One of them replaced the rear sway bar but the sound kept happening. Now I am getting an intermittent "beating drum" sound from that wheel area when on the highway while doing 100kph. My mechanic did a quick visual on it but couldn't see any problems. Do you guys have any thoughts on this?

Thanks


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

If you can get under there, try to look at the sway bar bushings.
Mine s have a 2mm gap between the bar and the rubber.
I can ear a heavy metal drummer playing while driving in Sainte-Thérese,Qc.

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I concur, its a little chunk of rubber that the bar his held inside and connects to your frame both in front and in back. So when there is movement it can cause some strange sounds. It may even look ok, but remember its now 9 to 10 year old rubber that has taken a beating. One of your end links might also be bad, but these are easier to see so I figure your mechanic looked at it. But these bushings can be falling apart but still look good on the outside. Anyway its a fairly inexpensive repair. Max 1 hr for any garage. I think the part number is different for the rear ones than the number for the front ones. Hope it fixes things.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll post when I get it fixed.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

Well my "drumming" sound coming from the rear passenger side turned out to be a seized brake caliper. I still have creaking coming from that area but I am not going to worry about it since my mechanic says there isn't any real issue there.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi Chadn,
> I understand the not wanting to pour money into it, but my thinking is if the suspension remains good its easier on everything else in the vehicle and it makes it nicer to drive and keep over time.
> The part number for the front stabilizer bar bushings is 54613-8H318 --there is a little toyo logo on them for what its worth-- cost 9.22 each and you need two. Got mine and will do them when I get a chance and report back. 99% sure its the source of some minor clunking I get. Tie rod ends and control arms done two years ago, bearings and struts last summer, as well as one link end. So all that is left is the bushings and drivers side end link, and it will have been renewed in the quest to reach another 100,000 kms.
> Brake fluid change, I may just get done elsewhere for the reason you cited. Its the original fluid but pedal feel is good, still it needs doing.


Finally got around to do replacing the sway bar bushings and end links. The front was a pain to do. The rear was much easier. I used to get clunks and noise when I would first get into the x-trail and when driving over curbs. That is all gone now. The rear end links felt really worn. The fronts weren't too bad. Both sets of bushings were hard but didn't look too bad. Total damage was $220 in parts. 

Off on a huge road trip Wednesday. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff Chadn. You are right about the pain in the butt. I was defeated by one bolt on my old sway bar link. Got all the others loose, but had to call it a day, so took it to Cdn Tire next morning with my bushings and end link, and had them change the brake fluid at the same time. And.... goodbye remaining suspension sounds. Surprising what those little rubber blocks do.

Anyway, it got me thinking about the rear multi link suspension and the 10 bushings used in it ( not including the 2 rear sway bar ones.)
At almost 10 years of service with salty roads they have to have suffered some degradation. Every other suspension part change has improved the ride, so I suspect I have gotten used to some slop from by back end. Been thinking off and on about it for the past few months, but it seemed pricey to do. Dealer parts for the 6 arms runs to over 900 including tx. RockAuto's options, much better deal but still over 450 for the parts delivered. However last night I checked Amazon.com and found a company selling the Febest brand parts for a price good enough to get me to leap. I have all six arms being delivered w tx and duty for 188 US or 248 cdn. They will arrive next week and we will see how long it takes me to getting around to changing them lol.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Update-- the Febest parts arrived yesterday, and look really good. Both steel and rubber appear high quality. I am still shocked by the price difference with the dealer. Nissan in Canada lists each rod arm for 149.49 so with taxes. In Quebec the total would be over $1035 to get all six. To compare I just paid 248 + 34 in taxes and duties for a total of $282. And, that included delivery from Florida to my door.

A heads up should you only want to change the rear lateral control rods they sell them for 15.46 us each (55110-8H505)

Rear Left Track control arm (55120-8H515) 18.32 us

Rear Right Track control arm (55120-8H500) 18.32 us

Rear Track control arm (55120-8H510) same for both left and right-- are 28.76 us each 

Hope this helps someone. I figure in the quest for 300K its important to keep maintenance costs reasonable!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the parts numbers. They are very affordable. 
How about the rusted bolts? Could be easy just cut them out and install new ones?

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I am hoping I can reuse the hardware or at least most of it. With Nissan prices I could pays as much again as I did for the arms if I buy all new bolts and hex nuts. Will be at least a week before I get it around to it. Got an impact driver and long impact sockets on clearance at Can Tire today. We will see how they work out. Have a good one and stay cool my friend.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

A gas torch will be your best. friend rather then the impact wrench.
A wire brush will be useful too and a few cans of release all oil.

I can t stay cool, ac is not working.
By the way i m going to gatineau tomorrow,but on the honda.


envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The nuts will be getting lots of Power Blaster, and the wire brushing has been done. They are 22mm bolts and nuts used throughout, and nothing is that badly rusted so I have hope they will come apart with some persuasion. But that will be next week or the week after. Funny you are heading to Gatineau today, I am leaving to go to Montreal at 10, lol. Enjoy the ride. Weather should be good.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well after my weekend trip, I am in a bit of a quandary. The X is driving beautifully and feels planted at speed. No sounds from the suspension, no unusual tire wear....Maybe I am being too hasty in wanting to replace it all. I am curious at what age did 2000 or so Pathfinders suffer the bushing deterioration that led to the dreaded death wobble. Mind you, it doesn<t seem to be an issue that has affected the X Trail.
So should I go for it and change out the 6 rear rods, or should I wait until one of the bushings shows sufficient wear to warrant it?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

If it ain't broken,don't fix it.

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well who am I to question a pronouncement from the throne? But, I think you may be right. I have to adjust my parking brake so I will check it all out more closely then. Seems there is also one more bushing each side that is pressed into the rear hub assembly.

55152-51E00 ? ARM BUSHING REAR ASSEMBLY - Febest #NAB-029 - One Year Warranty?


----------



## Andrei9000 (Jul 24, 2016)

mine is 358.000 , I have the whole day to change a window motor, rear wiper motor, door handle....


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is great Andrei! Good luck with your repairs.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I can see there 3 days of work(beer included)

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

At 203000km it still pulls hard on hills.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

In case anyone is curious as to how the x trail ranks used and types of repairs required to pass British motoring inspections

2005 Nissan X-Trail MOT Results | Honest John

2006 Nissan X-Trail MOT Results | Honest John

Interesting how the major issues are brakes, bearings, anti roll bar bushings and tie rod ends. Good thing is that a number of the more expensive systems in the car are far superior to average. Cool thing is that also holds true for 2001 models.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

My Xtrail has 180,000. I bought it in 2009 when it had 60,000. Just had transfer case, transmission, differential, cooling fluids changed for the 3rd time since I bought it. Overall it has been an excellent vehicle for the money. I'm going to keep it as long as possible. I have the means to get another vehicle but I don't see another that compares closely to the Xtrail. Plus I don't like spending money on depreciating assets. The best mod I've done is replace the radio with one that has Bluetooth & USB.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Do Bamboo, That is funny. Got ours with 68,000 kms in 09 and now have 178,000. You echo my feelings exactly. The most comparable vehicles are the pre cvt Forester and the RAV. In both cases I really don't see any advantages over the X other than age. Specs are really similar. People go on about the Forester's ground clearance and turning radius, well the x has slightly more clearance and the exact same turning radios. The bit of horsepower difference is negated by the extra weight of the Subie and the interior is no better in lower trim models. As for the drive well I have found that the Foresters Yokos in 225 55 17, are amazing on the X Trail and they improve ride and handling in summer.
As for the new Rogue, I think its fancier where you can see, but far less so under the skin. I do not like the idea of the non repairable cvt, and I do not like black interiors. Besides when you regularly transport a crazy and sometimes stinky Springer Spaniel who needs new car interior anxiety.
I did the same as you with the stock radio cd changer and installed a touchscreen Bluetooth unit with GPS and back up camera. Back up camera is more useful than I originally thought it would be. Its another reason not to change. Most newer vehicles no longer have standard sized head units allowing a good choice of aftermarket stuff. It will kill me to pay 2 or 3 grand for a tech package that will be basically replicate what cost me less than $300 to do myself four years ago.
PS-- I have just had all of the rear suspension arms replaced and its a positive. I cant believe how tight my suspension is, but I have been renewing it over the past two years. All I know is that mine is still great to drive and just may be surprisingly long lasting.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

Quadraria10 how much did your suspension work cost you in total? My Xtrail has creaks and clunking in the rear. Creaks have been there since I got the vehicle. Took it to 2 dealers back then and they could not fix it. One of them replaced the rear sway bar. Another told me it was panels shifting. I think it's a bushing issue and they could be bothered to fix it. The extended warranty I bought would have covered it. I'll never buy an extended warranty again as I had another issue the dealer would not fix, which should have been covered and I had to pay out of pocket for. My current mechanic has checked out the suspension and can't see any problems.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its surprising how much noise and groaning sounds come from the sway bar bushings. There are two in front and two in back. They cost $9 each and it would be about 1 to 2 hours to replace them all. I posted previously about my find of the Febest arms which ran me about 280 cdn delivered for all 6 vs 150 each + tx at the dealer. Changing these has improved the ride and eliminated pretty much all unormal rear suspension noises. Other thing I discovered was the plastic cover trim alongside the sunroof rail had become a bit loose and caused noise over bumps. I pressed it better into place and goodbye interior creak noise. I invested in the suspension because I plan on keeping it, its payed for and its a fraction of even just the tax on a new one. I would never buy an extended warranty myself, because the last person I want to deal with regularly is the dealership service adviser, and I figure they are selling it to make money on me not to do me any favours. Only warranty claim I ever got and asked for was the passenger side seatbelt that my wife complained about sticking-- replaced for free 6 months ago when the airbag recall was done. That impressed me. For what its worth though, this summer I felt the drivers side was sticking and I dissassembled the trim to get at the mechanism. A few sprays of silicone wd40 and its worked fine ever since.
To answer cost, you should be able to get the parts for around 320, and you could expect 3 to 4 hours labour if you have them all done at the same time.


----------

